# Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP) (Still accepting, don't be shy!)



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jun 30, 2008)

"Oh, hello. I am, or at least I was, a Pokemon Professor. You want to become a trainer, I hear. That's a rare thing to be made known around here-or anywhere, really, since Team Alpha took over. As you can see, our world is in ruins, and most Pokemon have gone into hiding. It's because Team Alpha knows that Pokemon can destroy them, so they've been terrorizing the precious creatures ever since they took over. I'm too old to do anything about it, but would you be willing to help save the Pokemon? I've only got a few left, but if you tell me what you're after, I'll see what I can do." These are the words of the professors
Redwood and Beech, the last Pokemon professors still alive, who have gone into hiding. However much they want to see the fall of Team Alpha, they're too old to do it themselves. Will you be one to help destroy Team Alpha?

If you want to be, fill out this profile and post it:

Username:
Character Name:
Age: (10-19 please, but I'll allow a few exceptions.)
Pokemon: (limit two to start, but you'll get more, don't worry. Basics only to start.)
Appearance: 
Biography: (let's not make it too long, but it needs to be of a good size. How about a paragraph?)
Personality: (Okay, this might be a little confusing. Keep it basic and simple. A sentence or too, and it isn't set in stone. I'd like to have plenty of breathing room so it can be expanded upon throughout the RP by your characters thoughts, words, and actions.)

*Please read my notes. (any and everything in parentheses throughout this post.)

Now, we're going to start in the ruins of Sandgem Town of the  Sinnoh Region.
(click the link for a map. Sorry about the size of the labels.)

Anyway, Team Alpha Headquarters are where the Pokemon League is. However, they have a base in most cities.

My profile:
a trainer, I hear. That's a rare thing to be made known around here-or anywhere, really, since Team Alpha took over. As you can see, our world is in ruins, and most Pokemon have gone into hiding. It's because Team Alpha knows that Pokemon can destroy them, so they've been terrorizing the precious creatures ever since they took over. I'm too old to do anything about it, but would you be willing to help save the Pokemon? I've only got a few left, but if you tell me what you're after, I'll see what I can do." These are the words of the professors
Redwood and Beech, the last Pokemon professors still alive, who have gone into hiding. However much they want to see the fall of Team Alpha, they're too old to do it themselves. Will you be one to help destroy Team Alpha?

If you want to be, fill out this profile and post it:

*Username: *~[Insert Name Here]~*
Character Name: Kimiri
Age: 12
Pokemon: Pikachu (Sparks, M) and Dratini (Cleara, F)
Appearance: http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll164/AnimeRule545/11.jpg
Biography: She and her sister Lacey grew up with a fairly normal life with Pokemon. Their mother was a contest queen and their father  was a TV show host. However, when Team Alpha took over, their mother was arrested because she was too much of a threat to them with her many Pokemon of a high level, and their father was kept at the TV station and told what to air. He couldn't leave because Team Alpha didn't want him to acquire outside influences. Thusly the two girls were left with each other and the Sandgem Town ruins.
 Personality: She tries to keep up a cheerful disposition, but if you see her angry you'd never think as much. She's quite rash and loves to destroy things, people, and beat things up in general.*


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Username: shadow_lugia
Character Name: Thorn
Age: 11
Pokemon: Cliff (Male Aron Lv. 5) Screech (Female Misdreavus Lv. 5)
Appearance: Thorn has bright red hair that extends just below her shoulders, freckles all over her body, hazel eyes, and a birth mark that looks like an upside-down South Carolina on her right thigh that can only be seen if she is wearing very short shorts. Her appearance just screams "Irish heritage," which is true. She is also half German, although this doesn't really show.
Biography: Thorn has always loved Pokemon, especially legendaries, and since Team Alpha took over, she has dedicated even more of her time to learning about Pokemon so that she can form a plan on how to stop them. She is rather intelligent. Her birthday is July 19.
Personality: Thorn tends to be impulsive, therefore her actions always depend on her mood, and her mood tends to change a lot. Therefore her personality is just about impossible to describe. Others have taken to calling her a Drama Queen as she tends to exaggerate.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Username: Eevee
Character Name: Ina
Age: 12
Pokemon: Zangoose (Female, Katie) Vulpix (Female, Keaton)

Appearance: Her hair is white, and wears a light blue bandana to cover it. Her eyes are reddish-brown. Tall for her age and very skinny. She usually wears black high-top sneakers and jeans that are way too long, and getting ripped up at the bottom of the pant legs because she's always stepping on them. Wears a blue and white tee-shirt with a red eye on the front with a tear under it. She has a tattoo, a white line across her face. (exactly like the main character in Pokemon Colosseum)  ((I'm obsessed with LoZ, *could you tell?!* =P))

Biography: She loves Pokemon, and her family used to own a Pokemon Ranch before all the Pokemon were killed or stolen. Keaton was the only one to survive because Ina had been walking with her when it happened. After returning and seeing all the Pokemon dead, she was heartbroken. That night, she thinks she saw a Mew float past her bedroom window. She got a backpack and filled it with food, her laptop and flute, then ran away to help stop Team Alpha, and hoping to see a Mew again.

Personality: A bit childish and naive, she is actually relatively strong. Loves her Pokemon to death almost literally. Has a sarcastic sense of humor but will be serious when needed. She likes to think the best of everybody. Bored easily.


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Username: MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Character Name: Elizabeth AKA Lizzy
Age: 14
Pokemon: Eevee(F, nicknamed Straw) and Charmander(M, nicknamed Stealth)
Appearance: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Biography: She was kiddnapped at a young age (10) and then escaped her kiddnapper only a few months ago. Her parents were millionares, and didn't really pay any attention to her, but gave her an Charmander egg at the age of 9. She caught an Eevee the day before she was stolen.
Personality: She's very shy and silent, but will do anything for her friends and Pokemon. She think of her Pokemon as her best friends.


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Username: Kindling Queen
Character Name: Lacey
Age: 15
Pokemon: Ralts(F) & Ralts(M)
Appearance: Lacey
Biography: She and her sister Kimiri grew up with a fairly normal life with Pokemon. Their mother was a contest queen and their father was a TV show host. However, when Team Alpha took over, their mother was arrested because she was too much of a threat to them with her many Pokemon of a high level, and their father was kept at the TV station and told what to air. He couldn't leave because Team Alpha didn't want him to acquire outside influences. Thusly the two girls were left with each other and the Sandgem Town ruins.
Personality: She has a flowing personality and knows when to keep her cool. She rarely looses her patience and when she does she gives a small frown and nothing more. Her enthusiasm is low but her inner spirit is wild and alive. She tries to be her younger sisters role model or set a good example for her. She cares deeply for Kimiri and will do anything for her little sister.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Username: Zephyrous castform
Character Name: Zeph
Age: 10
Pokemon: Bit (Porygon) and Byte (Rotom)
Appearance: He has dark blonde-brownish hair which is quite long and untidy. He wears square-framed glasses and dark green eyes. He is wearing a dark yellow jumper and dark red shorts.
Biography: He was orphaned at a young age and has since been roaming Sinnoh. Being very intelligent, he managed to extract his Pokémon from a computer they were hiding in and taught them to trust him. He was recently almost captured and killed by team Alpha but managed to escape just in time, thanks to Bit and Byte. He aims to helm defeat Team Alpha and punish them for every single person they killed, harmed or affected in any way.
Personality: He is incredibly shy and quiet and will only speak if it is completely essential, otherwise he will just shrug, nod, wave or do anything else he can to get the message across. He is not mute, but just does not like speaking. He is very intelligent and spends a lot of time on the laptop which he carries around.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

:/ You ruined the girl party.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

*Username:* Miyari
*Character Name:* Sheila
*Age:* 13
*Pokemon:* Kinna (M, Pidgey), Florece (F, Eevee) 
*Appearance:* Sheila has curly dirty-blonde hair that's tied into a ponytail that reaches her elbows. Her eyes are grey and slightly bigger than the average person's. She  wears a loose long-sleeved tan shirt covered in grass stains and is faded from age. Her pants are dark brown and pretty clean. She wears old sneakers that have been torn in a few places.
*Biography:* Sheila lived with her divorced mother, who used to be a Pokemon trainer. Her mother always told her stories of how it was before Team Alpha took over. A year ago, she ran away from home to be a trainer and defeat Team Alpha. It's recently dawned on her how naive it was, but no longer knows how to get home and is simply traveling with little hope left.
*Personality:* Sheila is distrustful of people and paranoid of them, simply out of fear of getting killed or hurt. She's spacey and often has a bored or pitiying expression on her face.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Username: Proto_Fan
Character Name: Schmity (Sebastian Jacob Smith)
Age: 13
Pokemon: Don (Murkrow, Male), Terry (Snubbull, Male)
Appearance: He has blonde hair which hangs just above his eyebrows. It lays flat, and it looks similar to a mop. His eyes have been known to change color occasionally, one never being quite the same as the other. Really short, is about 4'8"
Biography: Sebastian was raised by parents who never really liked Pokemon. Thy never had them, and more then anything they wanted to keep their child from them. It almost worked, if his uncle, Jason, hadn't came over. He had Pokemon, and always brought them to his cousin's. He had came unexpectedly, so he wouldn't be stopped by Sebastian's parents. He showed Sebastian his Pokemon, and gave him two eggs to start him out with. Sebastian ran away, gaining his trainer card and hatching his eggs.
Personality: Shy and timid, trustful, somewhat smart, but very spacey.
Other: In the beginning he loves Pokemn more then being social. He'll often talk to Pokemon more then Humans.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Can't wait until the RP starts. This looks like it's be really fun! =D


----------



## Munchkin (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

I took some liberties by adding a few extra details for the Pokémon. I hope it's still acceptable ^^;

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Username:* Melodic Harmony
*Character Name:* Keira
*Age:* 13
*Appearance:* TBA - To Be Artsified~
*Biography:* Keira comes from a broken family. She despised her father since she was seven years old, due to his constant physical and emotional abuse directed at her brother and herself. When leaving for her journey, she hadn't seen her father for six months, her older brother was dealing Stardust and her mother was a sickly woman who was trying to find a decent way to earn money.
*Personality:* Keira likes to keep to herself and is at first, very shy. But when she makes friends, she is a very bubbly and lively person who would stop at nothing to keep her loved ones safe.


*Pokémon:*






[Princess Maia] Swablu (F)
Ability: Natural Cure
Level: 5
Egg Move: Agility






[Reaper] Kabuto (M)
Ability: Swift Swim
Level: 5
Egg Move: Icy Wind


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

All accepted. I really do hope this RP is fun. I made it because it seemed like all of the RPs that had already been made were reserved to people who were in them before the old forums crashed. You may all begin posting as soon as you like. You start in or near the Sandgem Town ruins.


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Lacey was packing food to keep Kimiri from tiring of hunger during their journey. 

"I got some PB&J sandwiches if ya don't mind?" She looked over at Kimiri.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Ina was hot and tired from walking all day, but kept going. She was carrying Keaton, who was asleep. Kate walked beside her trainer. Ina opened her backpack with her free hand and grabbed two sodas. 
"Want one?"
The Zangoose nodded. The girl and Pokemon continued on, sipping soda. Ina guessed that they should arrive in about 10 minutes.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

A lone girl wandered among the abandoned homes of what used to be Sandgem Town. Most were crumbling apart. She had a small Pokemon at her side, an Aron. She was silently calling, "Screech?" repeatedly. Eventually, a Misdreavus crept up behind her silently, and gave an earsplitting scream. The girl jumped and turned around, and the Aron charged, while the Misdreavus laughed merrily. "Don't _do_ that Screech!" scolded the girl. "It's not _funny,_ dammit! C'mon, let's go." She recalled them both, and scurried away.

(I am imagining it is night.)


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri grinned. "Well, PB&J sounds acceptable, being as we're out of marshmallows." she replied, holding up the empty bag which she had just consumed the contents of. She giggled. "I was actually thinking PB and no J." She knew that Lacey knew she loved peanuts and anything made from them.
((Night or evening. Either one works.))


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Schmity was walking on the road, Terry racing around him. "How do you stay so hyper. Arugh." He mumbled, watching Don fly in front of him. He was holding a shiny piece of tin foil. "Don, why do you bring me this stuff ALL the time?" He asked, taking out his Pokeball. He returned as a red beam hit him, bringing him back.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri heard footsteps. Footsteps meant people. And people could mean Team Alpha, as Kimiri knew. She hated Team Alpha. _Mom and dad...this could be the people who took Mom and Dad..._ She clenched her fists and ran towards the footsteps. She charged into Schimity, knocking him to the ground. "What are you doing _here_? didn't you and the rest of your-" Kimiri gasped and jumped off of him when she realized he wasn't wearing the Team Alpha uniform. And he had Pokeballs. And the fact that he hadn't been fighting back yet. "Eh, umm, sorry, I guess." Kimiri mumbled.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

(I hope I ain't too late)

Username: Blaziking 175
Character Name: Jay
Age: 15
Pokemon: Levit the Chimecho and Stalker the Murkrow
Appearance: Jay is medium height and has short, jet-black hair that is beginning to grey. He always wears a T-shirt with a picture of a Victreebel on it, and jeans.
Biography: Jay was born in the Hoenn region. His entire family was killed by Team Alpha when he was twelve. He took it to himself to try and stop the rule of Team Alpha and moved to the Sinnoh region where their headquarters is, hoping to destroy them.
Personality: Jay has an excellent sense of humour. He is smart and usually very brave. He can tend to be rash at times.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

(You are definetly not to late, but ain't isn't a word. You're in but I would appreciate it if you would change the sprites to the names of the Pokemon.)


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Schmity yelled until he was pinned to the ground. Then he squirmed a bit until he was let go. "Uh hi? No problem, I guess," He commented. Terry runs up to Kimiri and pants a bit, with the cutest face on.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Thorn built a small campfire, and rolled out her sleeping bag, and was asleep within minutes.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

((Done! ^^))

Jay looked around at the rest of the group getting ready, then turned to Levit and Stalker.

"Okay, are you two ready?" he asked.

"Shouldn't we get some more food?" Stalker asked, although he sounded more like he was stating a fact.

"Oh! I agree! We've only got a few berries and apples!" Levit said gleefully.

"Hmm, well maybe the others have a few things we can use," Jay said. "Let's meet up with them."


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

((Uhh, yeah. Your Pokemon can definetly talk. I mean that's totally impossible and never going to happen, but sure. lemme think. No, just no. Please don't have your Pokemon talk. Thanks, but they're like, not psychic. Not gonna happen. Thanks!))
Kimiri grinned nervously. She knelt down and petted Terry for a minute. "Hi...sorry, I'm a little jumpy at times...sorry." She thought for moment, then called, "Hey, Lacey! I found a human with a conscience!" she laughed a little. "Heard of Team Alpha?" she asked the boy. She was sure he had, but it was a pointless timekiller question. She was hoping to lower the tension. Not that it would be easy.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Schmitty smiled sheepishly. "Yea, but who hasn't? Aren't they the ones who are making the Pokemon hide or something? I get kinda mixed up with things sometimes," He admitted.

Terry seemed overjoyed at his pet. He then goes over and scratches the back of Schmity's leg. "Oh, you want your toy?" He asks, getting out the stuffed Buneary and tossing it.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Jay turned the corner to see Kimiri pinning a boy down to the ground. Levit began to burst out laughing. Jay shot a piercing glare at him, but that didn't stop him. Jay saw that Stalker was also stifling a laugh. Jay turned back to Kimiri.

"Uh, are you okay?" he asked, both implying the boy and Kimiri.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Ina finally reached what was left of Sandgem Town. She walked around, looking for other people.
"Hello?"


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Sheila held Kinna in her arms and walked through the forest, just on the outskirts of the town. As she reached for a few pecha berries, she saw some people just past the forest. They were setting up a camp by the looks of things. Sheila ducked behind the bush for a moment and peeked through. 
"What? They have Pokemon as well?" she murmured in surprise. Sheila set Kinna down and continued to watch the trainers with a combination of curiosity and nervousness. If she tried moving, she could make a lot of noise.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri smiled a little. "Yes...they are. They also kidnapped my parents." she said, fists clenched. She spun on her heel as she heard laughter. Then he spoke. "And who're you?" she demanded. So many people barging into the town was getting on her nerves. If her was from Team Alpha, oh, would he get a nice beating. Kimiri scanned him, hoping he'd show a sign of being on their side. She was itching for a good fight, after all. Lacey never let her beat anyone up.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Levit was falling over in the air laughing. Murkrow was even beginning to laugh hard. Jay sighed. "My name's Jay; I'm on the same side as you, trust me. My parents were killed by team Alpha as well." He shot a glare at Chimecho and Murkrow, but they didn't stop. "Have you two been drinking something?" he asked them.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri gave the new boy a nice swipe with her foot behind his ankles, sending him into lying on the ground on his back with a thud. Lacey would disapprove, but she didn't care. "My parents weren't killed, they were kidnapped. Trust me, it's much worse to have your father disown you over national television." With that she turned away from him, ignoring his comment to his Pokemon. She gave Terri another little petting, just because. She already didn't care for Jay. Not that she cared for anyone
 other than her sister.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Ina almost walked into a boy and girl talking. Kate approached curiously. Keaton woke up and whined, wanting to get down on the ground again. Ina looked at the two people shyly.
"Hi. I guess you're trainers, too?"


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri smiled at the girl. "I'm a trainer." she said. _How many more people ARE out there? Seriously, if too many more show up, I might...no, Lacey would kill me, but I just might run off. Hate conversation!_
She giggled. "Wanna join the We Hate Team Alpha Club?" she asked, joking.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Jay got up off of the ground and brushed himself off. He looked at the newcomer. "Don't go near her," he whispered, gesturing to Kimiri, "she pushes new people she meets onto the ground." His Pokemon began to laugh again. He turned back to them. "Seriously guys, it's not that funny."


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri laughed also. "I heard that. And it wasn't funny when you were laughing, now was it?" she demanded. She fingered her Pikachu's pokeball. _Come on Lacey. Why don't you show up already?_ she thought, wishing for a familiar face.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kate raised a paw. Keaton tried to, and succeeded only in falling over backwards.
"If it existed, then yeah. They killed all the Pokemon on the ranch I lived on except Keaton. Well, technically Kate also. Keaton is the Vulpix, Kate the Zangoose. I was walking with Keaton and I um, found Kate."
Kate growled and went down on all four paws and went behind her trainer. The girl continued softly.
"They tried to kill her. As in, shot and then left there to rot."


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri grimaced. "They kidnapped my parents. My dad is a TV show host. They made him disown me and my sister over national television. Before they destroyed all of the TVs in town." she said softly. Then she looked over the other girl. "So, anyway, we really need to move on to a more pleasant topic. Like food! I like peanuts. How about you guys?"


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

"I'm sure she has a good reason," Schmity added. He knew he was over trusting in people, but she seemed to be nice. A bit aggressive, but nice. "Oh, um I like anything really, but I kinda miss mashed potatoes. I guess they're my favorite," He said, smiling shyly. He was just so timid around people.

Terry enjoyed his pet again. "Snubbull!" He said, smiling. He just loved people.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Jay smiled. "Levit and I will eat anything; Murkrow mainly feasts on berries and bugs."


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

"Levit?" Kimiri asked, confused. Still annoyed, but now also confused. She laughed at Schmity's comment. "And wouldn't you ALSO like to send Team Alpha to the ground?" she grinned, then began confidently, "Mashed potatoes, huh? We never got mashed potatoes. We always got whole potatoes. With butter. Lots of butter. But I always had marshmallows instead."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

"Yeah, Levit, short for Levitate, that's Chimecho here," he said, gesturing to Chimecho, "and Stalker is Murkrow."


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

"Kate is somewhat addicted to soda at the moment. She's a little bit insane."
Ina scratched the Zangoose behind the ear and winced slightly, looking at the Pokemon's back. There was a small spot without fur. She'd been terrified that day that Kate would die before she could get help. She hadn't, of course, and was now Ina's Pokemon and friend.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

"Yea, but I don't think I'd do so well at keeping them down," Schmity said. "You NEVER got mashed potatoes? I like them maybe a little more then the rest, but that could be because I haven't had them in so long." He then turns to Jay. "I have a Murkrow too. His name is Don. Does yours bring you tons of shiny things too? He always gives me things like gum wrappers and tin foil. And the occasional tiny metal everyday object, like a shoe or a thimble. I can't imagine what they're from." He commented, releasing said Murkrow.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri grinned. "I like soda. Soda's always good. of course, being addicted to soda...just might not be good." She smiled, did a cartwheel, and sat down before releasing her Pikachu and Dratini. "And here's the amazing team of mine. We're gonna compete in contests as soon as we destroy Team Alpha, aren't we?" Then she turned to Schmity. "Well, did YOU get thousands of marshmallows? How about sweet potatoes? or home made pancakes? Huh?"


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Schmity smiled and said, "Contests huh? Sounds too...showy for my likes. I'd rather challenge gyms. Though once you get into it, you have to bug me to try it." "And yes, I did have Sweet Potatoes once, for Thanksgiving." He added


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Keaton yipped happily and ran in circles, chasing her tail.
"Well, Keaton and Kate. "K" 'n "K", my decidedly small team. Love them to bits, I really do."
Keaton bit her tail. She stopped suddenly.
_Oh hey, I caught my tail! ........ now what do I do with it?_


----------



## Lili (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

((starting late...))

Lizzy was running and panting as she held her two Pokeballs in both hands. She had just gotten out of a battle with a Dunsparce, and her Pokemon were badly hurt. 
"Don't worry, you two. I'll find a Pokemon centre right away and we'll get you all feeling better agian, I promise." She cooed to the Pokeballs. 
She felt like she was going to collapse when she saw a sign in front of her.

*Sandgem Town*

_They might have a Pokemon centre!_ She thought, and forced herself to run even more until she saw nothing but abandoned buildings and destroyed homes.
"Wha- what?" She gasped for air and fell on her hands and knees, starting to cry.
"What happened? I need to heal my Pokemon!" She called out to nobody in particular.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri grinned. "Ya let go of your tail now." she said to the Pokemon that had just caught its tail. "And what about home made pancakes? Huh? Or berry smoothies? Huh? Or oran berry muffins? Huh? huh? huh? I bet you haven't had them all!" she giggled. At the mention of smoothies, her Dratini rubbed against her neck. She giggled again. "There's none here, but maybe in another town."


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Sheila sighed. Her stomach grumbled a bit until she couldn't take it anymore. She sat up and recalled Kinna. They all seemed okay, not that she wanted to spend too much time near them. She started toward the crowd and suddenly heard someone faintly crying out.
"I ne- heal - my Pokemon!"
Sheila's eyes widened and she ran around until she saw a girl on her knees in plain sight. 
"Quiet down! There may be some Team Alpha people who hear- What happened to you?!  Did... did they _attack_ you?" she gasped, suddenly imagining the crowd of people were terrible people just trying to lure innocents out.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

"Nope, can't say I have," Schmity said, laughing. "I don't think you've told me your name. I'm Schmity," He said.

Terry chases around Don, who happens to have a gum wrapper in his talons.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri gasped as she saw a girl run up calling out that her Pokemon needed healing. She ran over, grabbed the girl's hand, and pulled her along. "The Pokemon Center's this way. It's ruined but the machine still works." she said, and then they were there. Kimiri pulled a tree branch off of the machine, then motioned to it, as if it was something amazing and wonderful.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

(OoC: I'm not trying to be showy or anything with my long post, I was just bored ad felt like typing ^^;)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Keira blinked her eyes a few times to clear her sight. When her eyes had finally adjusted to the dim moonlight seeping through the window, she felt as though something was wrong. She looked around to see her house in ruins - the windows were shattered, the paint on the walls was peeling, the door was kicked in. The house even looked somewhat burnt.

Then, suddenly, it all hit her. This wasn't her house. She was nowhere near home. Home was across the vast oceans, in a region called Hoenn. Home was a lush town through which fresh, crisp air breezed. Home was a quiet and peaceful cottage in Verdanturf.

But why, then, was she here? All Keira could manage to remember was a horde of large men in sinister uniforms. They had rampaged through the town with their equally forbidding Pokémon. She had sought out shelter in a run-down town home, in which she had managed to hide until now.

But what was she to do now? Wasn't there more to her, more in Keira's oh-so-special life?

_Princess!_

Keira jumped when she recalled what her mind had previously been unable to grasp. Princess Maia, her companion since childhood! Her little jewel! Her golden Swablu!

Remembering something else, Keira picked a minimized Pokéball from her golden chain bracelet. Pressing the button to maximize its size, then hurling it forward, Keira smiled, eager to see her other good friend from before.

Out of the Pokéball, a strange-looking Pokémon emerged. It looked to be millions of years old. But even that wasn't right. Its large, round shell, which concealed its face and body, was a light blue, as were its tiny, scuttling claws, which served as feet.

"Reaper, do you know where Princess Maia is?" The strange Kabuto nodded and scuttled out of the wide-open door, his trainer following close behind. After leading Keira to the base of a Pecha Berry tree, Reaper let out an ancient screech, which rattled Keira's brain. Soon enough, an adorable golden Swablu, with wings of silver thread, flew down form the highest branches of the tree to greet her trainer with a joyful, "Blu!"


----------



## Zeph (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

(Three pages in one night? Unfair :( ))

Zeph walked quietly along he path, hugging the square of cool plastic to his body as his dark eyes scanned the darkness for the source of the voices he could hear. Then he saw them. A small group of humans and Pokémon. He approached them and silently sat down a short distance away from them. He let the machine he was holding fall onto his crossed legs and opened the laptop. The screen flickered to life and he pressed a few keys, and a moment later two Pokémon appeared as if out of nowhere.

One was shaped somewhat like a duck. It was pink and blue with lots of edges and sharp corners. The other was small and orange with a spike on its head, from which two bolts of blue electrify came, enveloping its body and spreading out in a zig-zag shape.

Zeph glanced up at the other humans, wondering if they had noticed him.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Keira leaped with joy and embraced her golden Swablu as it flew down from the tree. After much happiness, many tears of joy, and quite a bit of blissful screaming, Keira decided to better observe her surroundings.

Not too far from her, in the heart of the burned-down town, was a small group of humans and Pokémon who were seemingly getting to know each other. Keira almost ambled towards them when she noticed a boy sitting mostly by himself, except that there were two Pokémon with him, one on each side. The boy was holding a laptop and was nervously glancing around. It looked as if he wanted attention but was too shy to say anything.

So Keira, knowing what it was like to be virtually alone in this huge world, walked over to him instead.

"Hi, I'm Keira...what's your name? Oh, and this is Princess Maia, my golden Swablu, and Reaper, my light blue Kabuto."


----------



## Lili (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

As quick as she could, Lizzy put the Pokeballs in the machine and waited for them to heal. While she waited, she thanked the two girls.
"Thank you. I was attacked by a group of Dunsparce on the way to Sandgem. Both of ym Pokemon are badly hurt." She said, quietly. 
"By the way, my name's Elizabeth, Lizzy for short." She followed up.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kate wandered away from her trainer, exploring. The Zangoose looked up. A girl was holding a gold bird with white clouds for wings. The Pokemon came closer, curious of the shiny Pokemon. She stood on her hind legs to see the Swablu better, forgetting the humans.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Meanwhile, while the girl slept, her two Pokemon let themselves out. They wandered around, and the Misdreavus saw a group of people, where she floated silently over behind them and let out an earsplitting shriek.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Zeph looked up when a girl approached him. He smiled weakly and pointed to the worn-away sticker on the laptop. it read 'Zephyr Dawngust', but he covered the 'yr' and surname with his hand.

Bit rolled his hexagonal eyes and Byte made a loud crackle that sounded similar to a laugh. the Rotom floated over to the golden Swablu.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Keira smiled and nodded, seeing that this boy, Zeph, was indeed more shy than she had imagined. When Byte, Zeph's Rotom, had floated up to greet Princess Maia, as well as Katie, Ina's Zangoose, the Swablu chirped with joy at the attention and looked eagerly up at her trainer.

"You want to play with your new friends? Well...okay, I guess. But be careful!" Keira smiled as the three Pokémon dashed around the clearing trying to tag each other.

Turning back to Zeph, Keira commented, "That's a pretty nice Porygon you've got there."


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

The Misdreavus did not go into throes of laughter this time, but seemed quite sullen that no one had gotten scared, and made a mournful, whimpering noise.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kate stared at the Midreavus. She stood up on her hind legs and experientially swiped at it with her paw. It just went through without touching the ghost-type. Giggling, the Zangoose tried again, still not able to touch the Misdreavus.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Kimiri giggled as she watched a strange Misdreavus try to frighten the others. She smiled at Lizzy. "I'm Kimiri. My sister Lacey's around here somewhere. Want to join the 'We Hate Team Alpha Club'? It just started." She glanced around, looking for her Pokemon. Her Dratini, which had settled in its favorite roosting place (Kimiri's head) squealed when it was thrown off. Kimiri gasped and caught her just before she hit the ground. "Sorry about that." she said, as the Pokemon scolded her furiously. "Fine then. You can sit in your Pokeball for all I care." Kimiri said, returning her Dratini when it refused to quiet down.


----------



## Lili (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Under Pressure (a Pokemon RP)*

Lizzy smiled. "Well.. okay." She said. "It's nice to meet you, Kimiri."
The machine made a small _ding!_, which meant that her Pokemon were healed. Lizzy grabbed the Pokeballs and threw them into the air. 
"Go, Straw! Go, Stealth!" She said as the Pokeballs shot out an Eevee and a Charmander. The girl then caught the Pokeballs in midair and hid them in the hem of her dress. 
"Ee!" Said the Eevee, while the Charmander simply stared at the Eevee, then Kimira, then to his trainer. "Char?" It asked.
"These are my Pokemon, Straw," The Eevee perked up it's ears, "and Stealth." Lizzy motioned to the Charmander.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

Username: Flareth
Character Name: Sarah
Age: 11
Pokemon: Glameow (Fluffy, F), Pinky (Ratatta, M)
Appearance: Short, pink-haired girl. She wears a black shirt with 100 cartoons quotes on the back and blue jeans. 
Biography: One day, she was happily playing outside with her Pokemon when a strange car drove up next to her. She knew to not talk to strangers. When she tried to get away, she was grabbed by two Alpha members and thrown into the back of the car. To torture Fluffy and Pinky, they decided to do tests on them.  Sarah is unsure whether they escaped and helped her escape before any testing was done.
Personality: Hyper, loves cartoons, childish


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 1, 2008)

((Accepted, but does she have Pokemon with her? The bio is unclear on that.))
Kimiri smiled. Her pikachu tugged at her leg. She laughed. "Yes, I'll introduce you!" she said, patting the Pokemon on the head. This is Sparks, my Pikachu. And my Dratini's name is Cleara." ((Pronounced clear-uh. It now dawns on me that I should've put their names in my profile.))


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

(Yes, she escaped with her Pokemon. Where are you guys?)


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 1, 2008)

((OK, great. We're in the ruins of Sandgem Town. It was ruined by Team Alpha around the time they took over.))


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

Sarah dashed through the forests near Sandgem Town.

"Musn't let 'em catch me." she squealed.

She spotted the ruins. She dashed behind a piece of brick.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 1, 2008)

Jay turned back to his Pokemon, who were finally beginning to calm down from their long burst of laughter. "Hmm, make sure not to give these two any alcoholic beverages," he said.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

While the other Pokemon and humans were talking or playing, Keaton wandered around. She  noticed the remains of a brick wall, and a human she didn't know hiding behind it. Yipping and wagging her tail, Keaton ran up to Sarah.
_Found you~!_


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

Sarah yelped in fear.

"Fluffy...Pinky!" she screeched.

A Glameow and Ratatta came out from their hiding place from what used to be the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

Keaton stopped yipping suddenly.
_Why are you scared? What did I do?_
Whining, the Vulpix was mad at herself for scaring the human, even if she didn't know how.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

"I'm sorry, you startled me. I didn't mean to make you sad." Sarah stammered, petting the Vulpix.

"This is Fluffy." she said, pointing to the Glameow, "And this is pinky.'

She pointed to the Ratatta, who seemed to be shoving a rock up his ear.

"Stop it, Pinky." Sarah giggled, taking the rock away from him.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy that the human wasn't mad at her, Keaton began chasing her tail. She actually caught it and just stood there with the end of her tail in her mouth, not quite sure what to do with it. The Vulpix jumped up suddenly and ran off, returning a minute later with Kate. Kate looked around at the human, then the Ratatta and Glameow.
_Hi._

Mealwhile, Ina was worried. Keaton and Kate had just disappeared.
"Hey, where'd you guys go?"
_Crap, what if they're lost?_


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 1, 2008)

Jay heard movement. He turned and walked over to an old brick wall, with Levit and Stalker following him, and he saw a girl, about 12 years old, talking to Keaton. She didn't look like someone from Alpha.

"Hey! You!" he shouted, running over to her.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

"No...I'm not on of those Alpha goons." she cried, "Don't hurt me!"

_Hello there, Pokemon. I am Fluffy._ Fluffy said in a actress-tone.

_Hi there, I'm Pinky._ Pinky laughed


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

_I'm Kate. Sort of Keaton's older sister._ Kate replied. The Vulpix chimed in, giggling,
_She makes sure I don't do something stupid and get myself killed~!_


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 1, 2008)

Jay smiled. "That's what I thought. Anyways, we're developing a "We Hate Team Alpha" club, and since you're not a part of them, I suspect you'd fit in quite nicely. Follow me," he said, and began to walk back to the group.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

Sarah ran past Jay, her Pokemon in her arms. She tripped over a rock and fell into the group. Luckily, Fluffy and Pinky were not harmed.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 2, 2008)

Kimiri gasped as she saw Sara trip and fall holding her Pokemon, not long after jumping away as her Pokemon ran between her legs. She ran to the girl. "Hey, are you alright?" she asked, then looked up at Jay. "She doesn't look like she's from Team Alpha. Did you already tell her about the club?"

Sparks followed Kimiri as she ran, and when the girl stopped running, he tapped the button on Cleara's Pokeball, then the two of them hurried over to introduce themselves to the party of Pokemon introducing themselves. _Hi! I'm Cleara the dratini! I can float! Isn't that cool? It's really cool, huh? I know it is!_ sparks said, talking very, very fast. She would've continued talking, but Sparks hit her with his paw. Then he said, _I'm Sparks. This is Cleara. She's drunk._ At this remark, Cleara bit Sparks on the head. And through her teeth, she did her best to say, _No, I'm not!_ but it was impossible to decipher her words. Then, she settled on Sparks' head happily. _So there. I'm not drunk, am I, Sparks?_ Sparks sighed, and said, _No, I guess not. Now get off of my head._ Then he struggled until Cleara flew off.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

"Yeah, I'm fine." Sarah cried, staring at the brushburn on her elbow from when she tripped, "Does anyone have a bandage?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Jay reached into his backpack. "I think I have some, aha! There it is!" He pulled out a box of bandages and handed them to Sarah. "Knock yourself out."


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

Sarah applied it to her elbow.

"Thanks." she said.

Her pokemon were introducing themselves.

_Sarah...is an animation fanatic..._Fluffy sighed.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 2, 2008)

_Cleara is too. So is Kimiri, my trainer, sometimes. They're really annoying._ Sparks replied. Cloud had floated off, so she didn't hear.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 2, 2008)

_Ina is nice to me._ Keaton chirped.
Kate shrugged and said dryly,
_I like her, but even if I didn't, I kind of owe her, so I'd have to stay anyway._


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Levit hovered over to the group of Pokemon that had gathered. _Jay's good, but he can tend to be a little hot headed sometimes. I like him nontheless!_


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

_And Pinky's not quite right in the head._ Fluffy said.

_I'm the cat, right?_ Pinky questioned.

_No._ Fluffy growled.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 2, 2008)

The Aron had let himself out at last, and trotted over to the Misdreavus. "Screech," he said, "you shouldn't run off like that."
Screech protested, "But it's fun to scare people at night!"


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 2, 2008)

Lacey heard a strange noise just up ahead. "Kimiri! There's something watching us..."


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 2, 2008)

Though she had no idea who it was, Keira had a feeling that the last speaker was part of their group. But as soon as that thought crossed her mind, Keira wanted to spit in disgust.

Instead, she drew out a Pokéball and recalled Princess Maia. "Don't worry Princess, you're safe with me." Keira then replaced the ball on her bracelet and nervously scanned the area along with Reaper the Kabuto.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 2, 2008)

"Ralts-Confuse Ray together!" Lacey pointed in the direction of the noise. Together they sent a ray at the creeping figure who came out of hiding in a daze. It was...


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

Lizzy followed Kimiri as she ran to the other trainers, with Straw and Stealth.
The purple-haired girl watched as two Ralts used Confuse Ray and a figure stumbled out. She gasped. 
_Who is this person?_


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 2, 2008)

A tall gruff man with a torn uniform waltzed forward and fell on his face.

Lacey approached with caution and said, "It looks like he is or _was_ a member of Team Alpha. Why is he all torn up?"


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

_He's looks hurt.._ Said Straw.
_Maybe we should help him._ The Eevee said, being the sympathetic one.
_Yeah, right! He's the bad guy! He's wearing a Team Alpha uniform!_ The Charmander replied.
_It doesn't matter! He's really hurt!_ Straw yipped back.

Lizzy looked down at her Pokemon. Straw was all fluffed up and hissing at Stealth, while Stealth was growling. 
"Stop fighting!" Lizzy whispered to her Pokemon.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Jay stared at the man and looked at his uniform. "Do you think that," he began, "Team Alpha knows we're here and sent this guy after us? After all, we're trying to end them."


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 2, 2008)

"Possibly but...why's he all messed up lookin?"


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

_Because he's hurt!!_ Straw yelled out, and ran up to the man.
_Straw! He might hurt you!_ Called out the nervous Stealth.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

Pinky followed Straw.

_Excuse me, sir, are you okay?_ he asked, not knowing that humans didn't understand Pokemon language.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 2, 2008)

Kate snarled fiercely at the man at dashed at him, claws raised.
"Crap! Somebody get her!!"
Kate hissed, in Pokemon language,
_YOU PEOPLE KILLED EVERYONE I KNEW, AND ALMOST ME!! DIE!!_


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

_Calm down, Zangoose_ Fluffy muttered, _Unless you want the big sleep. They do do that to harmful Pokemon._


----------



## Elfin (Jul 2, 2008)

Kate snarled, but stopped before she attacked.
_How would you like to see everyone in your family, every Pokemon you know killed? To be shot in the back multiple times and left to die, in too much agony to move or cry out for help? Does happening often justify that?!_


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2008)

_Note the shirt. It's torn. I doubt he's remaining a member._ Fluffy muttered.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 2, 2008)

_Torn. There's nothing keeping me from making it much worse, you know._
The Zangoose rolled her eyes. Keaton headbutted Kate.
_You're being angsty._


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimiri gasped as the Team Alpha member showed up. She hated Team Alpha with everything she had, though she somehow managed to restrain herself from attacking him on sight. Se approached her sister cautiously. "What do you think? I think I want to pummel him until he tells us where Mom is." she whispered. The self-reliant girl clenched her fists and prepared to charge. Team Alpha didn't use Pokemon, so she would spare hers from their torture. 

Sparks groaned as he noticed what Kimiri was doing. _Gotta go help my trainer maintain her life. So hasty..._ he ran over to kimiri and used Tackle on her leg. Cleara nipped at him, upset that he had hurt her trainer as Kimiri fell flat on her face in the ground.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

"I say we tie him up, wait for him to wake up, and force him to give us information," Jay said darkly.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimiri got up onto her knees and nodded. "I agree. I'll go get the rope." Sparks watched, irritated, as his trainer grabbed a rope and began to wrap it around the man. Then, Cleara went over to help. He sighed. _Figures. Why are you being so mean to  the man? What did he do to you?_


----------



## Flareth (Jul 3, 2008)

"I don't think we should do that." Sarah said, "He might be a fired one. Or against it. Or a spy."


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 3, 2008)

"Well, if he's tied up he can't do anything, now can he? I won't make it too tight." she winked, and finished tying his wrists together, his arms to his chest, and his ankles together. She wiped her hands on her pants and smiled. Then, she turned back to the others. "I just wish I could punch him a few times."


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 4, 2008)

Keira seemed to appear out of the darkness. She gave the tied-up man a quick look, then surveyed the group. "I'll bet he's part of the reason all this mass destruction has been going on," she said darkly. "We should annihilate him while we still have the chance."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

"Even if he's no longer a part of the team," Jay said, "we want to be cautious."


----------



## Lili (Jul 4, 2008)

_No!_ Straw whined.

Lizzy picked up her Eevee and put her back in her Pokeball.
"That's enough, Straw." She said.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 4, 2008)

Kimiri smiled. "I say we surround him and question him until he gives us some information. THEN we'll decide what to do with him. After all, if he's tied up _and_ surrounded by trainers with Pokemon, what can he do?" She returned Sparks to his Pokeball. She bit her lip. "And he might know where they're keeping Mom..." she said quietly.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 4, 2008)

"Ok...fine then." Sarah said, "I was captured by them, ya know."


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 4, 2008)

Kimiri spun on her heel and stared at her. She was shocked. "Did you see my mom? Did you? She looks just like my sister, but with black eyes, and taller? They kidnapped her a long time ago..."


----------



## Flareth (Jul 4, 2008)

"I might have." Sarah said, "Fortunately, I escaped."


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 4, 2008)

Kimiri nodded. "I guess you wouldn't remember." she mused quietly. She sighed. "Team Alpha captured both my parents. Now it's just me and Lacey. Life was so happy before..." a tear rolled down her cheek. She smiled. "I wanna make her proud, really. That's why I'm gonna compete in contests as soon as I try to defeat Team Alpha, just like she did." she spoke quietly now. She sighed, staring into the sky. "Just like she did."

The man in Team Alpha uniform groaned. He struggled with the ropes slightly, but they didn't come off. They hardly budged.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 5, 2008)

For some reason, Schmitty was asleep. He awoke, and Don was next to him. "Huh Oh Don, it's you," He said, before being forced fed a berry by the said Murkrow. "ARUFGI!" He coughed, while the berry was stuck in his throat. He finally managed to swallow it and then shook his head. "All I remember is feeling like crap. I still do," He mumbles, before getting up and walking to the others. He was shaking lightly.

(I've been suddenly so busy guys. Surprise appointments and the Fourth of July. Sorry. X_X)


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 11, 2008)

Kimiri laughed as she saw Schmitty being fed a berry. Then she noticed the Team Alpha member was coming to. He groaned and began to squirm. He opened his eyes. Kimiri ran over to him. "What now?" she asked the others, although she knew what she wanted to do to him.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

Lacey held her sisters shoulders. "Let's not do anything rash. Maybe we can get him to talk. My Ralts may be able to find things by entering his mind. You can kick his sorry butt after that."


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 11, 2008)

Kimiri nodded. She knew her sister, and that Lacey would only tell her not to utterly destroy a member of Team Alpha if she either didn't have time or had a very, very good reason. She stepped back so she was beside her sister. "Shall we just confront him verbally first, being as he can't really counter us all?" she asked. She smiled at the idea of kicking his sorry butt. "You can start whatever that huge brain of yours is devising now." she said.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 12, 2008)

"Why can't we kick his sorry @#$#! now?" Jay asked.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

((One of you is going to have to step on me or something, you know))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 12, 2008)

"Because we'll be wasting an opportunity to learn. Now fellow," she crouched down beside him. "Why are you here?"

He managed to choke and say, "I am here because..."

Lacey waited but the man only groaned and wiped his eyes.

"Answer me or I'll have my Ralts break your fingers one by one."

The man made fists as if to hide his fingers but confessed, "I was kicked out."


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 12, 2008)

Schmity leans over to Kimiri. "Can her Ralts really do that?" He asked, still quite shaky. _"I just needed to calm down, but...I already am. I think"_ He thinks. He then noticed Terry was off in the grass asleep, so he returned the Snubbull.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 12, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> ((One of you is going to have to step on me or something, you know))


((? You WANT to be stepped on?))
Kimiri nodded at Schmitty's comment. "I don't doubt it." she said quietly. "She's really strong." Kimiri looked at Lacey curiously. "Do you think he'd know?" she asked, knowing her sister would know that she was talking about their parents, particularly their location. She bit her lip. If her knew, and would tell them...she wasn't sure what she'd do. But she be happy. She knew that much.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

((Not in real life, but I wanna _post_ dang it DD:))


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 12, 2008)

((Um, in your last post you were telling your Pokemon not to scare people. I'm pretty sure you're conscious and everything. Oh, wait never mind. Fine. I'll wake you up. Be patient.))
Kimiri suddenly had an idea. She yelled, "Would everybody PLEASE get over here!" she yelled on an impulse. She figured if this guy was lying, and he had backup, than they would need all of the help they could get. 
((How's that?))


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

((Good. But it would've been cool to have a shoe mark on my face :/))

Thorn woke up suddenly and hit her head on a tree, saying a word she probably wouldn't have said in front of her mom and realizing Cliff and Screech were gone, heading in the direction of the shout to look for them.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 12, 2008)

Lacey looked at the man again taking her sisters words into consideration. "Do you know where our parents are? Or-can you take us to your base?"

The man stuck out a lip, "They'll kill me if I tell you."

"Who's they?" Lacey pressed on.

"Team Alpha. They'll come and get me." He shuddered.

"Oh yeah? Well they'll have to get through us first, isn't that right guys?" She looked back at them, smiling at her little sister.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 12, 2008)

Kimiri grinned. "Assuming I get to beat them up." she said. She looked at her sister. "So do I have to untie him now?" she asked. She reached into her pocket and pulled out a Snickers bar. She opened it and took a bite. "And are we planning to get any sleep tonight, by the way?"


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 12, 2008)

"Yeah. We'll sleep here tonight but to make sure he doesn't get away, I'll have my Ralts' form a barrier to keep him with us. Go ahead and untie him. I'll check for weapons or Pokemon he might have."


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 12, 2008)

Schmity blinked a bit after the yell, looking unaffected. He wanted to cringe, but he was used to yelling. "Well, then before we go to sleep I gotta find...Don," He said, sighing at the end. The Murkrow had a torn piece of fabric with sequins on it, wit a Meowth not too far behind him. Schmitty returns him, and clips the Pokeball to his belt. Satisfied with the return of his fabric, the Meowth scampers away, back to hide it again.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 15, 2008)

Kimiri nodded to her sister. She walked over to the man and started by detaching his arms from his chest, then she started on his ankles, saving his hands for last. "Well, sis, you've got the floor."
((We need more people.))


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 15, 2008)

Thorn wandered into the clearing, yawning, "Who the heck are _you_ people?"


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 15, 2008)

Kimiri looked up with alarm as Thorn walked into the clearing. But she just asked who they were. "We're the 'We Hate Team Alpha Club'." she said. "And I'm Kimiri." she said, all in a dull, bored tone, as if she didn't care. "What about you?"


----------



## Flareth (Jul 16, 2008)

"I'm Sarah." Sarah greeted the newcomer, "And this is a kicked-out Alpha member. So he says."

She pointed to the man.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 16, 2008)

"Oh," she said. "Uh-huh. That's... nice..." She nodded off into sleeping on her feet.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 16, 2008)

Sarah collapsed next to her, curled up into a ball, sleeping.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 18, 2008)

Kimiri sighed. "Sis, why is everyone going to sleep? Now?" she asked. She had a tendency to ask her sister rhetorical questions like that. She almost thought of her sister as a mom, at this point, but not quite. She also felt like her sister, but also her daughter, since Lacey had been taking care of her for so long. "D'you know what time it is?"


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 18, 2008)

"The time? It is..." she looked at her Poketch. "00:24. Or 12: 24 a.m. It's pretty late Kimiri. You best be off to sleep." She rested a hand on her head.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 21, 2008)

Kimiri looked up at her sister and whined, "But things are just getting exciting! I wanna stay up and see what happens! Exciting stuff never happens to us." she whined. But she got out her sleeping bag and began unrolling it with a sigh. Then, she unrolled her sister's, and got out the spare blanket, and, as she did every night, she let out her Pokemon and tucked them in under the blanket so they could sleep outside their Pokeballs with her. It was habit, and had been since she was six or so when her mother gave her Sparks as a birthday present. Then, she climbed into her sleeping bag and Cleara wound herself around Kimiri's head.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 21, 2008)

Thorn muttered something in her sleep about "Don't get away," "tranqualizer dart," and, "bag."

(One of you is supposed to decipher that as "To make sure he doesn't get away use the tranqualizer dart in my bag.")


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds cool,I'd like to join!

Username:Mewtwo
Character Name:Mysti
Age: (10-19 please, but I'll allow a few exceptions.)11
Pokemon: (limit two to start, but you'll get more, don't worry. Basics only to start.)Cyndaquil(Ty,M);Mudkip(Skipper,F)
Appearance: Blonde,curly hair,pink glasses,light blue eyes
Biography: (let's not make it too long, but it needs to be of a good size. How about a paragraph?)She was abandoned by her parents at 3,then found by a loving trainer.He taught her all he knew about Pokemon,which inspired her to be a trainer.She started in Jhoto with Cyndaquil,then given Mudkip before moving to Sinnoh.
Personality: (Okay, this might be a little confusing. Keep it basic and simple. A sentence or too, and it isn't set in stone. I'd like to have plenty of breathing room so it can be expanded upon throughout the RP by your characters thoughts, words, and actions.)Fun-loving,hyper at times,isn't too serious


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 21, 2008)

((You are, ~drumroll please~ accepted and asked to post ASAP.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mysti just got off the ferry to Sinnoh,a completely new region to her.She was kinda cautious at first,but then she got used to it and started running towards the nearest route.Eventually she ended up at Sandgem,tired.She found a tree to rest against and fell asleep,dreaming on the adventures she will have.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 21, 2008)

Kimiri watched as a new girl came. "Hey, you wanna join the 'We Hate Team Alpha Club'?" she asked, still wide awake. If the girl said yes, well, Kimiri was sure she would say yes, so she didn't even consider that she would say no.
((LOL, you're the first joiner without a negative past towards Team Alpha.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 22, 2008)

"Sure!But first,excactly who _is_ Team Alpha?"she asked,puzzled.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 22, 2008)

Kimiri looked shocked. In fact, she was shocked. "YOU DON'T KNOW WHO _TEAM ALPHA_ IS!?!??!?!??!?!?!" she screamed. She looked around and the ruined town around her. "They're the reason this stupid town is in ruins. They're the reason all of u s are stuck here. They're the reason my parents aren't here. They're the reason that it's almost impossible to find any Pokemon around here." she hissed. She burst into tears as she mentioned her parents.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 22, 2008)

"Oh.I'm sorry,i just came from Jhoto,so I didn't know.Once again,sorry."She said before nodding in undersandment.She then looked up at the clouds."Come on out,everyone!"she said,releasing her Pokemon,hoping they would cheer the girl up.
'Quil,Quil,Cynda!"said Ty,noticing the sad girl in front of her.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 25, 2008)

Kimiri smiled a little and rubbed her eyes. She had stopped crying. She patted Ty on the head, then Skipper. "I'm fine. It's just been a long two years.' she said. She forced a cheerful smile, somewhat awkwardly. "What's Johto like? Is Team Alpha there?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 25, 2008)

"No,otherwise I would know about them."she replied."((I've never owned or played GSC,so I dont know the bad guys there))"There is Team Rocket,though,but they've _never_ done anything with parents,as far as I'm concerned."


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 25, 2008)

((I think it's Team Rocket. I know it's not Team Alpha, I came up with them.))
Kimiri sighed. "I wish we lived in Jhoto." She had a dreamy look on her face. "What's it like?" she asked again, in a voice that clearly expressed that she was daydreaming. She was daydreaming about her mother. A little bit about her father, but mostly her mother, and imagining what they would be doing if they lived there.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 25, 2008)

"Well,Jhoto's a nice place,nice veiws,and a lot of nice people,too.I didn't get to explore much,because soon after I got mt first two Pokemon,I was moved to Sinnoh.You're wondering how I got my Pokemon,right?Well,Cyndaquil was my starter,and my dad gave me Mudkip before I set sail to Sinnoh!


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 25, 2008)

Kimiri sighed. Sparks tackled her from behind, jolting her out of her daydreams. "That's cool. I'm sure you can help us destroy Team Alpha." she said. Sparks climbed onto her head. "I think that's Sparks. It could be Cleara." at the sound of her name, Cleara moved to settle herself in Kimiri's lap. "OK, Sparks is on my head and this is Cleara." she said.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 25, 2008)

"I'll help!Now,what should we do?"


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 25, 2008)

"Sleep!" Kimiri groaned. She collapsed back onto her sleeping bag, startling her Pokemon.
((I gotta go anyways.))


----------

